# Tropic Thunder



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

Just seen Tropic Thunder on DVD. Big part for TiVo.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

BlackPrince said:


> Just seen Tropic Thunder on DVD. Big part for TiVo.


huh?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

http://itvx.net/2008/08/18/mcconaughey-and-tivo-appear-in-tropic-thunder/


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

afrokiwi said:


> huh?


http://www.pvrblog.com/pvr/2008/11/tivo-mentions-i.html


----------

